# Passports



## bushhippie (Mar 15, 2018)

do you have to have a passport to go to Key West? If so how do you go about getting one? Im thinking about going there with my boyyfriend this summer to see where he was born.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 15, 2018)

you do not need a passport to go to key west.


----------



## Jerrell (Mar 15, 2018)

Key West is Florida.


----------



## autumn (Mar 16, 2018)

Jerrell said:


> Key West is Florida.



No, it's the Conch Republic


----------



## Jerrell (Mar 16, 2018)

Now that I think of it, Key West is probably the one Florida city that is _not _Florida.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 16, 2018)

yeah, it's part of florida, you can drive there from the mainland. i enjoyed living there for a while, it's not nearly as shitty/touristy as i thought it would be. i was living on a boat though, so that helped.


----------

